# Smut Grass



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Guys, I have a little bit of a problem with smut grass and I'm wondering if any of you have had a similar problem and how you have dealt with it? I understand that you can use Velpar and I'm curious if anyone here has used it? Will Velpar harm your permanent grass in the pasture?


----------



## MississippiKid (Nov 11, 2011)

I also had smut grass. Velpar will work but will harm other grasses. It is also pretty expensive. Plateau was recommended by the ag agent, but he told me that breaking up the stuff for a couple of years works better. That's what I did, plant rye grass then have summer pasture and rye grass again. Now I have a good stand of Tifton 44 on it and no smut grass.


----------

